# Military School



## Pte. Albano (13 Apr 2005)

I just want to know if there is a high school for grades 11-12 in Canada. I have heard from my parents that there is a boarding school in downsview associated with the reserves. well if you hear about this school or any military school in Canada please tell me about. if there is a website, tell me about it also.


----------



## Pvt_masooD (13 Apr 2005)

I'd like to know too


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Apr 2005)

Pte. Albano said:
			
		

> there is a boarding school in downsview associated with the reserves.



There isn't, AFAIK.


----------



## winchable (13 Apr 2005)

The only military style schools (for primary and secondary schools) I've ever heard of in Canada are private, no connection to the government at all.
And this is the only one I can find, it seems geared towards youths with trouble, but I can't see them turning anyone away if they've got the money.

http://robertlandacademy.com/


----------



## aesop081 (13 Apr 2005)

Vimy Ridge academy in edmonton. Not too familiar with the details but the school is military history intensive and  encoursges cadet membership.  It just opened when i was posted out of edmonton, which is too bad cuz i would have sent my kids there.  Oh, it was a school for regualr kids not for "troubled" kids.


----------



## Trinity (13 Apr 2005)

Yes... Robert Land Academy

where either you learn your lesson after your first year and never screw up again...

or you learn to adapt, gain rank and power, and become a better diviant.  

NO I didn't go.. but I've met a few people who did.

I don't suggest going willingly.

There are co-op programs associated with the reserves.. you might be 
thinking about that!


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Vimy Ridge academy in edmonton. Not too familiar with the details but the school is military history intensive and  encoursges cadet membership.  It just opened when i was posted out of edmonton, which is too bad cuz i would have sent my kids there.  Oh, it was a school for regualr kids not for "troubled" kids.


It's also not a boarding school.. regular Edmonton public school, just with an affiliation to the Edmonton Garrison..

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## winchable (13 Apr 2005)

http://vimyridgeacademy.epsb.net/main.htm


----------



## winchable (13 Apr 2005)

http://www.sac.on.ca/


----------



## pbi (13 Apr 2005)

Actually, I don't think we have any military schools the way they do in the US. Apart from Robert Land (whose cadets I had some contact with years ago, but otherwise don't know much about...) I think all we really have are private schools that have cadet corps on the grounds. When I was a Sgt in the RRegtC back in the 1980's, we used to send an instructor team out to Appleby College in Oakville (an upscale lakeside city about 40km west of Toronto) to drill their corps. It was an utter shambles (with competely ridiculous uniforms and incompetent shrieking little cadet martinets heaping verbal abuse on their unwilling subordinates) and we NCOs hated being sent out there.
I have never run into anybody in our military who is the product of one of these so-called military schools.

Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Apr 2005)

We realy dont have anything like VMI here in canada, perhaps because it wouldnt sit well with the average canadian maybe ?


----------



## Pieman (14 Apr 2005)

Unless things have changed in the past number of years, there is nothing to stop you from going to a military school in the states. (except maybe your wallet) 

When I first entered high school I wanted to be a pilot sooo bad, and looked into a air force military high school in the states. The school had no problem with me going down there to enroll, but my parents had a problem with the $15-20K tuition. This particular school was extra expensive because they taught you how to fly. There may be schools out there more reasonably priced....something to look into if you are interested.


----------



## winchable (14 Apr 2005)

When I was a kid I asked my dad every day of the week if he would get me into a military academy, the closest I ever got was Sea Cadets and "You can apply to RMC like I did, when you're old enough."

If I had the choice I would put my kids in a school with a compulsory cadet corps, but most likely not a full out military academy.


----------



## infamous_p (15 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Yes... Robert Land Academy...................
> 
> .........NO I didn't go.. but I've met a few people who did.



I went to Robert Land Academy.


----------



## Pte. Albano (22 Apr 2005)

I live near the GTA, if there any military boarding school around there.


----------



## AIL (27 Mar 2006)

i also went to robert land.


----------

